# Ontario Meet Up #5?



## Luci

We'd be interested, but like you, we're pretty central so have a hard time suggesting where to have it. February works better for us as March is getting busy.

We were at Claireville yesterday and all the snow is gone


----------



## esSJay

Great idea, Cindy! Molson and I are definitely in. We will be away Jan 30th to Feb 7th so any dates aside from those are good for me, including the long weekend. We are flexible with locations too. I enjoyed both Bronte and Claireville has become our new local spot (we were there yesterday for Molson's birthday!). The firepit is great, and Melissa brought a grocery store easy-light fire log and we had instant heat to keep us warm.


----------



## zephyr

We're in for sure!! We are in Hamilton but as long as it's not SUPER far we can make the drive. Oscar looks forward to it


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Hi all

my vote is for bronte, never made it to Claireville cause had Triton and Logan,s brother Molson who is not fixed.


----------



## PB&J

We're in!!


----------



## mm03gn

I'm in for sure ...just some food for thought... had we NOT had a fire yesterday, I don't think we would have lasted very long...so my vote is for Claireville, even though it is WAY further away for me!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

I,ll call bronte on fire laws


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'll admit the fire does sound appealing.

I'll be away for the last weekend of Feb., but fine for 13/14 (although I guess this is a long weekend so also free the 15th) or 20/21.

Any date preferences?


----------



## MyJaxson

I am in Kitchener, but if its not super far then I would love to join... Jaxson would be 4 months then..


----------



## esSJay

I think we've got quite a few more members with pups around 4-6 months of age in the area, I'm looking forward to meeting you all!

Cindy, we are good for any of Feb 13/14/15 or 20/21 too.


----------



## asiacat

we should be good for one of those weekends...depending on where it is due to our swim schedule...lol....once a date and place are set we will let u know for sure. oh and thanks steph for the heads up it has been crazy busy for us lately....


----------



## PB&J

I don't know for sure, but I imagine we're going to the cottage for the long weekend in Feb...but we don't have anything on the calendar for the 20/21st yet


----------



## esSJay

I've just sent around some PM's to some people who aren't always active in the forum so that they see the thread. Hopefully we'll have a good turn out


----------



## mm03gn

20/21st is better for us too  The long weekend we have to take Burg back to the breeders - as her due date is 2/23!! That weekend will be hectic...


----------



## 2Retrievers222

esSJay said:


> Great idea, Cindy! Molson and I are definitely in. We will be away Jan 30th to Feb 7th so any dates aside from those are good for me, including the long weekend. We are flexible with locations too. I enjoyed both Bronte and Claireville has become our new local spot (we were there yesterday for Molson's birthday!). The firepit is great, and Melissa brought a grocery store easy-light fire log and we had instant heat to keep us warm.


 
you guys cheated, easy-light fire log

what are these countdowns you guys have


----------



## Mad's Mom

That's the ever organized, (or work avoiding) Steph, thanks for sending out the PMs!

Should we say the weekend of the 20/21st then? Saturday or Sunday? 

Melissa, how is Burg doing?

Cindy


----------



## Luci

I'm pretty sure the 20/21st weekend works better for us too. The long weekend we've got plans. 

MyJaxson we'd love to have you! Lucy will be 6 months by then and I'm sure she and you're little guy will get along great!

I hope Zephyr and Oscar can come this time! Lucy would like someone her size to play with!


----------



## esSJay

Mad's Mom said:


> That's the ever organized, (or work avoiding) Steph, thanks for sending out the PMs!
> 
> Should we say the weekend of the 20/21st then? Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> Melissa, how is Burg doing?
> 
> Cindy


Work avoiding is more accurate, but considering I wasn't at work when I sent them, you can just say it was out of boredom more than being organized! 

20/21 sounds perfect for me too. Jay won't be able to make it because he's in a course all day both days, but I'm sure he won't mind that I won't be dragging him out of hibernation into the cold! 

I'm good for Sat or Sun.

I'm hoping for lots of snow before then.


----------



## Luci

I like early-ish morning? Say 11? 

I don't really have a preference for Saturday or Sunday. If I had to pick one, I'd probably say Saturday.


----------



## mm03gn

Mad's Mom said:


> Melissa, how is Burg doing?


She is doing well! We're pretty sure she is pregnant - she is starting to get a little "fuller" in the middle...but the biggest sign is she is being the BIGGEST SUCK you could imagine! Even more so than usual, lol! She will literally whine and cry at me if I am ignoring her for 30 seconds! I don't mind at all though 

I will be nervous at the meet, because she will be so close to her due date and she won't be with me


----------



## 2Retrievers222

found out no fires in the off leash side at Bronte


----------



## Mad's Mom

mm03gn said:


> She is doing well! We're pretty sure she is pregnant - she is starting to get a little "fuller" in the middle...but the biggest sign is she is being the BIGGEST SUCK you could imagine! Even more so than usual, lol! She will literally whine and cry at me if I am ignoring her for 30 seconds! I don't mind at all though
> 
> I will be nervous at the meet, because she will be so close to her due date and she won't be with me


 
Oh how sweet. Give Burgundy a hug from Mad and I. I can't imagine how nerve racking and upsetting it will be when she's not with you.

So should we decide on Clairville (with fire) on the weekend of 20/21? Either day works for me.


----------



## esSJay

Poor Burg, this will be the 3rd time that I miss her at a meet! We're all going to miss having her warmth leaning up against our legs 


I usually like the Sundays because I always sleep in late on Saturdays, but since Jay is getting up early for his course both days, either day is great for me. Oh, and I checked Molson's day planner and he's free too


----------



## zephyr

Hey guys!

Turns out Oscar & I won't be able to make it either the 20th or 21st, as Paul is traveling to the US that weekend for a conference... and therefore I'll be missing a car! LOL Not sure why I didn't consider that that part of the equation is kind of key. :doh: :

... Next time I swear!!!


----------



## MyJaxson

Does anyone have an address of where Clairville is? I think I found it in Brampton... Wow you'd think after living there for 21 years I would recognize that name... my bf growing up was also a claire



Zephyr, where in southern ontario are you? I am in Kitchener and can give you a ride if its not to far away from us. (I drive a BIG SUV so I can fit 7 people/dogs with me, and a cage


----------



## Luci

MyJaxson said:


> Does anyone have an address of where Clairville is? I think I found it in Brampton... Wow you'd think after living there for 21 years I would recognize that name... my bf growing up was also a claire
> 
> 
> 
> Zephyr, where in southern ontario are you? I am in Kitchener and can give you a ride if its not to far away from us. (I drive a BIG SUV so I can fit 7 people/dogs with me, and a cage


Claireville is at Steeles/407 and Gorewood Drive in Brampton.


----------



## zephyr

MyJaxson said:


> Zephyr, where in southern ontario are you? I am in Kitchener and can give you a ride if its not to far away from us. (I drive a BIG SUV so I can fit 7 people/dogs with me, and a cage


Aw that's so nice of you!!!  Well I'm in west Hamilton, which is pretty far out of your way. BUT one of my friends might come visit me that weekend while Paul is out of town, so hopefully she would be able to give me a ride (so long as her Yorkie is okay with a doggie field trip LOL). Thanks for the offer though, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

are you guys going to same spot as last time

posted last time

Its a large park (848 acres) so I am suggesting for our first outing there we all park at the same location. There are three parking areas, one on Hwy 50, the other McVean Drive off of 7 in Brampton and Finch where it ends past Steeles. I am suggesting Finch as it has the most parking, so it will be able to accomodate all of us. If you are on Finch you will go past Wild Water Kingdon and then at Steeles keep going it feels like you are going nowhere but have faith. You will pass some houses on your left and then up a bit on the right there is a driveway with parking for Claireville on your right. If anyone can attach a link please do so.
I thought for this first time we could meet up and then it's just a short 15 minute walk to two clearings, both with firepits, one of them having a pond and stream. Then those of us that want to do another walk can (I will be) and those of us that want to stay behind can. The walk will lead back to the clearing where we started out

heres a link that was used for visual last time

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...83084&t=h&z=14

3 things I might bring for Logan 1st muzzle, 2nd remote helicopter, 3rd D.A.P. Dog Appeasing Phermone on a bandanna,scent from female after she had a litter. Seen this work on my dogs. it calms a dog down,link http://www.videojug.com/film/dap-dog-appeasing-pheromone-for-separation-anxiety



also do these ponds have safe ice on them, I could get Logan to test them at 120lbs


----------



## mm03gn

2Retrievers222 said:


> are you guys going to same spot as last time
> 
> posted last time
> 
> Its a large park (848 acres) so I am suggesting for our first outing there we all park at the same location. There are three parking areas, one on Hwy 50, the other McVean Drive off of 7 in Brampton and Finch where it ends past Steeles. I am suggesting Finch as it has the most parking, so it will be able to accomodate all of us. If you are on Finch you will go past Wild Water Kingdon and then at Steeles keep going it feels like you are going nowhere but have faith. You will pass some houses on your left and then up a bit on the right there is a driveway with parking for Claireville on your right. If anyone can attach a link please do so.
> I thought for this first time we could meet up and then it's just a short 15 minute walk to two clearings, both with firepits, one of them having a pond and stream. Then those of us that want to do another walk can (I will be) and those of us that want to stay behind can. The walk will lead back to the clearing where we started out
> 
> heres a link that was used for visual last time
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...83084&t=h&z=14
> 
> 3 things I might bring for Logan 1st muzzle, 2nd remote helicopter, 3rd D.A.P. Dog Appeasing Phermone on a bandanna,scent from female after she had a litter. Seen this work on my dogs. it calms a dog down,link http://www.videojug.com/film/dap-dog-appeasing-pheromone-for-separation-anxiety
> 
> 
> 
> also do these ponds have safe ice on them, I could get Logan to test them at 120lbs


Yep that's the place!!! It's really really easy to get to...QEW to 427 - then exit Finch - turn left on Finch and literally go straight until you hit the parking lot! I am such a dolt when it comes to directions, and I find it easy


----------



## asiacat

That weekend is good for us....so count us in...maddison and chance will be there just confirm the day and time....


----------



## MyJaxson

Is the date set yet?? the 20th would work best for us...


----------



## mm03gn

I like the 20th too...I'd like to try one on a Saturday...


----------



## Mad's Mom

So, should we say Feb. 20th at 11:00 at Clairville?


----------



## PB&J

We'll be there!!


----------



## esSJay

Mad's Mom said:


> So, should we say Feb. 20th at 11:00 at Clairville?


Sounds perfect to me! We will be there and I'll see if Skoker is free that day too, to join us.


----------



## MyJaxson

I cant make it after all... I just remebered we planned a skiing trip up north so I wont be near town... We leave the friday night, and return sat night. Next time for sure....


----------



## asiacat

we will be ther efor sure as well!!!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

asiacat said:


> we will be ther efor sure as well!!!!!


Yeah, it will be nice to see you guys again. I've kinda got a thing for Chance, and his cute tough guy persona.

So looks like we're good for Saturday Feb. 20th at 11:00. Hopefully a few others will see the thread and be able to join us as well.


----------



## esSJay

Mad's Mom said:


> Yeah, it will be nice to see you guys again. I've kinda got a thing for Chance, and his cute tough guy persona.
> 
> So looks like we're good for Saturday Feb. 20th at 11:00. Hopefully a few others will see the thread and be able to join us as well.


I sent PM's to:

*Joe*
*Marley&Us*
*sabby*
*Goldilocks*
*New Golden Mom*
*Molly&Me*
*Tuckman*
*z24pride*
*eddiematch*
*goldengirls28*
*pawspurrca*
*chloe920*
*dewy*
*fameb*
*DanaB*

I heard back from sabby and Goldilocks saying they can't make it, but hopefully some of the others will log in over the next week or 2 and be able to come join us!


----------



## Tuckman

Thanks for the Email
Yes Tucker and I will come down
See you there
Mike


----------



## asiacat

Mad's Mom said:


> Yeah, it will be nice to see you guys again. I've kinda got a thing for Chance, and his cute tough guy persona.
> 
> So looks like we're good for Saturday Feb. 20th at 11:00. Hopefully a few others will see the thread and be able to join us as well.[/QUOTE It will be good to see everyone again.....i will see if my friends with their golden Bear can make it....And ahh yes Chance...LOL...he is something else....


----------



## Luci

We'll be there


----------



## dewy

*Not much walking these days*

Poor Noah, we were out New Years Day and at the end of our walk I met a friend with two huge male boxers that Noah loves to romp with. So my friend Mike and I stopped to chat and let the dogs play and about 15 minutes in, with my eyes off the dogs it felt like a freight train had come into the back of me. According to Mike it was his two guys at full speed, dislocated and broke my knee cap in 6 places and tore ligaments and tendons. Just out of wheel chair and walking last week.
So I am dependent on friends to walk Noah, Scout and he play all the time and he goes to doggie daycare for two days a week. 
I'm hoping to be back ready for late Feb.
Enjoy.
Dianne


----------



## Mad's Mom

Oh Dianne I am so sorry, what a horrible injury. How painful and how frustrating to be limited in your activities by the injury. I've had a few near misses with injuries with rambunctions dogs playing and have never ended up with more than bad bruising. 

Glad Noah and Scout have each other to play with, and that you've got a doggie daycare to tire Noah out some. Look forward to seeing you all when you are fully recovered.

Take care,

Cindy


----------



## 2Retrievers222

ouch

I feel your pain, had bull dog run into knee once


----------



## Autumn&Alex

Good afternoon all,
I've just discovered this website....what a great resource. I ran into a fellow golden owner at Rattlesnake park yesterday who told me about this site and the occasional golden get together. I see it is on the 20th of February and I was wondering if this is an "invitation" type event or if are all welcome. I have a 1 year and 8 month old golden named Bacardi......he would love to join in the fun.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## PB&J

Autumn&Alex said:


> Good afternoon all,
> I've just discovered this website....what a great resource. I ran into a fellow golden owner at Rattlesnake park yesterday who told me about this site and the occasional golden get together. I see it is on the 20th of February and I was wondering if this is an "invitation" type event or if are all welcome. I have a 1 year and 8 month old golden named Bacardi......he would love to join in the fun.
> Thanks,
> Alex


Alex! I'm so glad you found us! I'm Becky, the one you met at Rattlesnake yesterday, along with Mike (vertiman here on the forum). Your Bacardi is too cute for words! And Lily sure enjoyed having a golden friend to chase her around!  You are more than welcome at the Feb. 20th meet up...it's in Claireville and the pups always have a good time romping around there. We're going and can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Alex, glad to have you on the site, and hope you can make it on the 20th. We'd love to meet you and Bacardi. It is always a good time for the pups and humans.


----------



## DanaB

Hello all,
Just want to confirm that this meet is still a go. Been awhile, so Bridget and I are looking forward to seeing everyone again. After reading through the posts, I gather the details are:

February 20th @ 11 a.m.
Claireville Conservation Park
Finch Parking lot

General driving directions suggested: QEW to 427N; Exit @ Finch; turn left (West) on Finch; stay on Finch to parking lot

Question - Looks like Finch becomes Gorewood Dr. after it crosses Steeles. Using Google map view, Gorewood seems to end at a circular lot where a dirt road (with barrier) leads further inland. Is this the lot where everyone will meet for 11? 

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## mm03gn

DanaB said:


> Hello all,
> Just want to confirm that this meet is still a go. Been awhile, so Bridget and I are looking forward to seeing everyone again. After reading through the posts, I gather the details are:
> 
> February 20th @ 11 a.m.
> Claireville Conservation Park
> Finch Parking lot
> 
> General driving directions suggested: QEW to 427N; Exit @ Finch; turn left (West) on Finch; stay on Finch to parking lot
> 
> Question - Looks like Finch becomes Gorewood Dr. after it crosses Steeles. Using Google map view, Gorewood seems to end at a circular lot where a dirt road (with barrier) leads further inland. Is this the lot where everyone will meet for 11?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dana


You've got it! Once you cross Steeles, you only have to go a short distance before you hit the parking lot and can't go any further! See you there!


----------



## DanaB

Glad I got it in one! See everyone there. Can't wait to see all the puppies. ;-)


----------



## PB&J

Thanks for posting that Dana and for replying Melissa...I was going to ask the same question!  See everyone soon!


----------



## esSJay

dewy said:


> Poor Noah, we were out New Years Day and at the end of our walk I met a friend with two huge male boxers that Noah loves to romp with. So my friend Mike and I stopped to chat and let the dogs play and about 15 minutes in, with my eyes off the dogs it felt like a freight train had come into the back of me. According to Mike it was his two guys at full speed, dislocated and broke my knee cap in 6 places and tore ligaments and tendons. Just out of wheel chair and walking last week.
> So I am dependent on friends to walk Noah, Scout and he play all the time and he goes to doggie daycare for two days a week.
> I'm hoping to be back ready for late Feb.
> Enjoy.
> Dianne


Ouch! So sorry to hear about your injury, Dianne!  I hope you're back on your feet again soon, but be sure to take the time you need to recover and maybe we'll see you at meet #6 or 7!



Autumn&Alex said:


> Good afternoon all,
> I've just discovered this website....what a great resource. I ran into a fellow golden owner at Rattlesnake park yesterday who told me about this site and the occasional golden get together. I see it is on the 20th of February and I was wondering if this is an "invitation" type event or if are all welcome. I have a 1 year and 8 month old golden named Bacardi......he would love to join in the fun.
> Thanks,
> Alex


Hi Alex & Bacardi! Glad that you joined us here, really hoping that you stick around and that we get a chance to meet you both at the meet (of course you're welcome to join!) on the 20th


----------



## Mad's Mom

Dana, looking forward to seeing you and Bridget again.

I was just thinking we should make a plan for where to meet, but I'm glad to see you've all got that straighten out. You really are all so easy to make plans withl

Steph, will you be showing up with a tan?

Mad and I are looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## MyJaxson

Mad's Mom said:


> Dana, looking forward to seeing you and Bridget again.
> 
> I was just thinking we should make a plan for where to meet, but I'm glad to see you've all got that straighten out. You really are all so easy to make plans withl
> 
> Steph, will you be showing up with a tan?
> 
> Mad and I are looking forward to seeing everyone.


 
I really want to come, how long do we walk for? I was suppose to leave friday night, but maybe i can put off leaving till sat after our walk... but I am heading to midland and were suppose to be skiing with our friends up there... If there is snow 

But I really want to meet you all and your goldens...


----------



## esSJay

Mad's Mom said:


> Steph, will you be showing up with a tan?


Well I'm hoping that it lasts that long!  And maybe some scars/marks from the jellyfish sting that I got, too! :uhoh: 



MyJaxson said:


> I really want to come, how long do we walk for? I was suppose to leave friday night, but maybe i can put off leaving till sat after our walk... but I am heading to midland and were suppose to be skiing with our friends up there... If there is snow
> 
> But I really want to meet you all and your goldens...


The walk to the field where the dogs play is only about a 15 minute walk from the parking lot, so you can stay for as long or as short of a time that you like. In the past we have found that the dogs start to get pretty tired around 12:30 - 1pm and everyone starts to go home around then.

Where are you coming from?

Hopefully we get to meet you, but if not at this one, I'm sure we will be having another in late March or April sometime!


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo! My friend Allison is going to be bringing her 6 year old westie, Maggie to the meet! She was apprehensive at first, as she doesn't have a golden, but I told her that we do NOT discriminate


----------



## esSJay

How fun! Can't wait to see her run with the big dogs like Callie did at Molson's bday 

I'm in the process of trying to convince my friend to bring her 2 golden puppies they got in December. She has a brother and sister!


----------



## PB&J

Mike and I can bring a fire log or two...we've got a few extra! Can't wait to see everyone and everyone's friends again!


----------



## esSJay

I will bring some newspapers and kindling. 

Who brought the marshmallows last time for smores? Those were a great idea! I think I have some in my cupboard, I'll check at home tonight.


----------



## mm03gn

I have some marshmallows in my cupboard too - and I still have another one of those "instant light" logs that I'll bring too....we just need someone to bring chocolate and graham crackers...yummmmm.... maybe even hot dogs? Although that might cause a riot amongst the puppers...


----------



## esSJay

I like the hot dog idea! I'll bring a pack to cook.


----------



## esSJay

Just 5 days away! Weather forecast calls for 2C and sunny. Let's hope we get that weather 

*Saturday, February 20th @ 11 a.m.*
*Claireville Conservation Area*
*Brampton, ON*
*Finch Parking lot*​ 

I can't hold back my OCD anymore :curtain: I'm just _dying_ to make a list of who's coming! lol

*esSJay* & Molson
*esSJay's* mom & Skoker
*Mad's Mom* & Mad
*Luci*,* RockNRoll Lucy* & Lucy
*mm03gn* & Bailey
*mm03gn's* sister & family dog
*mm03gn's* friend & Westie
*PB&J*,* vertiman* & Lily
*2Retrievers222 *& Triton & Logan
*MyJaxson* & Jaxson
*asiacat* & Madison & Chance
*zephyr* & Oscar (maybe?)
*Tuckman *& Tucker
*Autumn&Alex* & Bacardi 
*DanaB *& Bridget 

Should be a great turnout!

*Driving directions*: QEW to 427N; Exit @ Finch; turn left (West) on Finch; stay on Finch (turns into Gorewood Dr.) to parking lot on right. 

The walk to the field & fire pit is about a 10 minute walk from the cars. Follow the trail on foot past the bridge and follow the road to the right. A few minutes later you will see a field with rugby/soccer posts on your left and filled with beautiful golden retrievers . Come over and join us!

Bring along some snacks to eat by, or roast on, the fire.


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Just 5 days away! Weather forecast calls for 2C and sunny. Let's hope we get that weather
> 
> *Saturday, February 20th @ 11 a.m.*
> *Claireville Conservation Area*
> *Brampton, ON*
> *Finch Parking lot*​
> 
> I can't hold back my OCD anymore :curtain: I'm just _dying_ to make a list of who's coming! lol
> 
> *esSJay* & Molson
> *esSJay's* mom & Skoker
> *Mad's Mom* & Mad
> *Luci*,* RockNRoll Lucy* & Lucy
> *mm03gn* & Bailey
> *mm03gn's* sister & family dog
> *mm03gn's* friend & Westie
> *PB&J*,* vertiman* & Lily
> *2Retrievers222 *& Triton & Logan
> *MyJaxson* & Jaxson
> *asiacat* & Madison & Chance
> *zephyr* & Oscar (maybe?)
> *Tuckman *& Tucker
> *Autumn&Alex* & Bacardi
> *DanaB *& Bridget
> 
> Should be a great turnout!
> 
> *Driving directions*: QEW to 427N; Exit @ Finch; turn left (West) on Finch; stay on Finch (turns into Gorewood Dr.) to parking lot on right.
> 
> The walk to the field & fire pit is about a 10 minute walk from the cars. Follow the trail on foot past the bridge and follow the road to the right. A few minutes later you will see a field with rugby/soccer posts on your left and filled with beautiful golden retrievers . Come over and join us!
> 
> Bring along some snacks to eat by, or roast on, the fire.


Thanks for doing that Steph - I was wondering how long you'd be able to go without making a list 

I think it's a good idea to meet at the firepit/field area. When we meet up at the parking lot, it's very hard to keep the dogs at bay and it gets chilly standing around. So to anyone unfamiliar with the area - follow Steph's directions above, and take my cell number (905-510-4215) and use it if you find yourself unsure of where you are


----------



## Laurie

I just wanted to add that I'm jealous!!! Wish I lived in Ontario right now. My babies would love this get together....especially my social butterfly Austin....his poor little brain would explode being around all of those goldens!!!

Have a great time and I look forward to lots of pictures!!!


----------



## esSJay

LOL Maybe you could ship Austin to us sometime, him and his brothers would be more than welcome to join us!  Or, if only the park had Wifi, we could have a virtual meet via Skype! lol 

The doggies (and owners) always have a great time and get along amazingly well with each other. I can assure you that LOTS of photos will be taken and shared for your viewing pleasure


----------



## our_golden_lilly

Hi there Luci invited us to this playdate and we would definately like to come out and get lilly to meet and play with new friends.....can't wait!!


----------



## PB&J

our_golden_lilly said:


> Hi there Luci invited us to this playdate and we would definately like to come out and get lilly to meet and play with new friends.....can't wait!!


Yay!! Looking forward to meeting both you and Lilly! From experience...make sure you have towels in your car for your trip home (somehow our goldens ALWAYS seem to find the mud...even when it doesn't look like there is any!)


----------



## Luci

PB&J said:


> Yay!! Looking forward to meeting both you and Lilly! From experience...make sure you have towels in your car for your trip home (somehow our goldens ALWAYS seem to find the mud...even when it doesn't look like there is any!)


And maybe one of those grooming rakes... they always seem to find the burrs too! Luckily for us, Lucy doesn't have her full coat yet.


----------



## MyJaxson

I am sorry I wont make it, but Jaxson is looking forward to the next one...


----------



## vertiman

I don't think you can actually cook (or roast marshmallows) safely over the fake fire logs. Gotta use real wood. We can bring a few pieces of fire wood with us, or do you guys think there's enough stuff in the area we can burn?


----------



## esSJay

vertiman said:


> I don't think you can actually cook (or roast marshmallows) safely over the fake fire logs. Gotta use real wood. We can bring a few pieces of fire wood with us, or do you guys think there's enough stuff in the area we can burn?


Last time we were there there was a large pile of pre cut wood to use right next to the pit.  The dogs helped us carry them over to the fire last time!

Hi Patricia, looking forward to meeting you and Lilly!


----------



## our_golden_lilly

Hi Steph I got your message sounds good I'll call if anything.
Thanks again!!


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo! My friend Allison (who is bringing her Westie) - is also going to bring her aunt's golden, Emma


----------



## MyJaxson

Looks like I am going to make it after all!!!!


----------



## esSJay

Yay (Emma)!! and Yay (Jaxson)!!  The weather should be great and there should be lots of us. It will be nice to see all of the puppies since mine is grown up now!


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo!! The weather is supposed to be between -1C and 2C tomorrow - partly cloudy... but NO RAIN/SNOW! 

We're looking forward to meeting with everyone tomorrow - it seems like it will be a great turn out!

Just a reminder to everyone coming:
- Bring WATER - for the dogs, but also for YOU - there is quite a bit of walking involved to get to the clearing, and I'm always thirsty when I'm there!
- Bring some snacks if you'd like - or anything you'd like to roast on the fire (s'mores and spider dogs anyone??)
- Bring lots and lots of towels to clean off your pup after the meet - especially with the warmer weather, it will be a MUD PIT. (Some old blankets for your car seats are vital as well )

Just thought I'd pass along the information - so we're all as comfortable as possible!


----------



## MyJaxson

What a wonderful Day... It was great to meet you all, I am excited to see all the pics... and there were a ton. Weather was great, and the people were nicer


----------



## esSJay

MyJaxson said:


> What a wonderful Day... It was great to meet you all, I am excited to see all the pics... and there were a ton. Weather was great, and the people were nicer


It was great meeting you, your family and cute little Jaxson too! I started a thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73615 with my pictures, feel free to add yours too!


----------

